# Wednesday night/Thursday morning...



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

Put in at 11 pm. Went to the South side of the Island based on the Weatherman's report of North winds up to 15 mph. Barely a breeze at 11 pm. 

Lots of small flounder. Had several run before I could get close enough. Missed four that I normally would of gotten (solo trip). Ended up with six at 3 am. High tide was 3:15 am. The wind had picked up to the point I needed to go.

Two barely over legal size and two 18" plus and two so so.

Extremely hard to see as they were white blending in with the sand bottom. Much easier to see on the Sound side. This is the same area that giggamon and I worked last week....off the Golf Course.


----------



## fulish850 (Oct 21, 2008)

nice catch , next time my friend


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Glad see someone is going Hopefully this norther won't last long.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Good Deal OVERKILL ,as I was reading this post I was hoping that you were in that area ,so at least I know there still around LOL Im on the night shift at work for another week then im gonna go try to stab me a few before it gets to cold. later guys


----------



## overkill (Sep 9, 2010)

giggamon, like your sig. I am going to the game Saturday night hopefully will convince my daughter to go there next year (she is a senior). Taking her and a few of her friends. My other daughter is getting her masters at Auburn and is trying to convert her to a tiger.


----------

